# Verkaufe BULLS BLACK ADDER TEAM 2008



## lufi2202 (11. März 2011)

*BULLS BLACK ADDER TEAM 2008

MIT 9,4 Kg SEHR LEICHT (RH 47 cm) !!!

Ich verkaufe mein gebrauchtes BULLS BLACK ADDER TEAM Vollcarbon-Mountainbike aus dem Jahr 2008 für 1.299 . *

Es  hat eine Laufleistung von ca. 5000 Km. Es ist sturzfrei. Es steht seit 1  Jahr aufgrund von Zeitmangel in der Garage und ich habe mich jetzt dazu  entschlossen, das Rad hier anzubieten.

Mit einer kompletten  Shimano XTR Ausstattung, angefangen bei der Schaltung über den Laufradsatz  bis zu den Scheibenbremsen, erübrigt es sich zu erwähnen, dass es sich hier um ein Profirad handelt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190510779450&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

